# A trip along the beaches of Brazil.



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

APROVEITE, CREDITOS PARA O ALEXPILSEN!!!


Alexpilsen said:


> *I found it interesting to create one that shows the natural beauty of our vast coastline. As you already know, Brazil has a coastline above the 7500 km long, that if we count the bays, coves and hollows, enough to overcome the 9900 km long.
> 
> The Brazilian coast is predominantly tropical, humid, and in some areas of the North Country, presents equatorial climates (very hot and rainy) and semi (semi-arid). In the south of the country subtropical climates (similar to the Mediterranean climate).
> 
> ...





Alexpilsen said:


> *Moro num País Tropical.*​
> *With more than 9,800 km long, the Brazilian coast is full of surprises. Below, I list some of the best known beaches in the country, some of which we see as the thread below. *
> 
> *Praia IX, em Morro de São Paulo, Bahia state*​
> ...


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Brasil o melhor do mundo!! i did all the coast of brasil at the las century and i will never forguet such a amazing places and so beautifull and happy people!


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

Is true


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

MORE BEACHES



O viajante said:


> PRAIA DE CALHETAS, ESTADO DE PERNAMBUCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and awesome beaches of Brasil :cheers: just a paradise


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Why don't you post more pictures of Fernando de Noronha's Island and Jericoacoara Beach? Those beaches are wonderful!


----------



## adiadina (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow! It's like in paradise there! I wish to go and visit such beautiful places! Gorgeous!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely beach photos from Brazil...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

"Beaches Of The World" 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156157&page=83


----------

